# Baffin Wade trip



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

Feb 1st and 2nd
Wade fishing with Capt Jamie Pinter 
Looking for a couple more guys 
$350 per man
I have very nice bay home taken care of, you'll have your own room. 
I went with Pinter last year on this same trip and it was a trout SmackDown


----------



## larr (Jun 21, 2016)

I am interested, please give me a call. Larry. 936 524 0302


----------



## larr (Jun 21, 2016)

Gunslinger2681 said:


> Feb 1st and 2nd
> Wade fishing with Capt Jamie Pinter
> Looking for a couple more guys
> $350 per man
> ...


Robert, got a buddy that wants to join us. That make two spots taken. I left a message on your phone. Regards


----------



## Gunslinger2681 (Oct 20, 2015)

Got room for ONE more!!


----------

